# oscilating fans



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi looking for oscilating fan for the dash ,anyone have one,are they any good BAZ.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Just bought a couple of these. Can't comment on performance, will try them out tomorrow.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not saying they are no good, but do be aware of the sales hype.

All these fans claim to cool down the cab, the awning etc.,

How? Where does the cooler air come from?

They will cool _*you *_down, but not because the air they blow toward you is any cooler. It can't be - it's the same air that you are sitting in and finding rather too warm!!

What cools you is partly the increased evaporation of any perspiration on your skin, whether you are aware of perspiring or not. Partly the more rapid removal of heat from your skin if it is at a higher temperature than the ambient air - just like wind chill in the winter only less dramatic.

As for cooling the awning - the only way to do that is to position the fan so it draws in cooler air from outside, assuming it is cooler!! :roll:

Dave 

Edit - Just re-read this and it sounds like I'm saying don't get one.

Not at all. It will make you feel a lot more comfortable and will cool _*you *_down.

What it will not do is cool the area in which you are sitting unless it can draw in cooler air from somewhere. That is the part of the usual advertising claims which is misleading.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Dave

You've lost me a bit. Don't disagree with a word you said, but who mentioned cooling _awnings_? These are fans for clipping onto dashboard to get a bit more air movement around on those all-too-rare warm days. Only thing I'm interested in cooling is my forehead.

Don't know if they'll work, but at 8" they'll move more air around than the fan on the cab heater.

Paul

edit : just noticed the JustKampers site says they can be moved to the awning so realise that's why you said that. Not intending to do that, but we do already have a fan in the hab area that moves air around and keeps things cool overnight.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Put simply, all the fans do is circulate the existing warm air, and you feel a wind.

The fan itself has no cooling element/air-conditioning element.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Paul

It was your link that mentioned the awning, but to be fair the blurb is nowhere near as misleading as some. It does say it will cool _*you *_down! :wink:

As a scientist of absolutely no repute, I find it very annoying when advertisers use pseudo-science to part Joe Public from his hard-earned wad! :roll:

It will cool your forehead admirably, but if you mount it on the dash I bet you will be breaking some law or other! 8O 8O

Are you worried!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> Just bought a couple of these. Can't comment on performance, will try them out tomorrow.
> 
> Paul


thanks Paul look forward to your testing report hehehe BAZ.


----------



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi - i have had 2 different 8" fans. The difference wasnt the cooling ability...... they both cooled quite well. But the cheaper product i bought from a show was so noisy i had to take it out and throw it away. it was so bloomin anoying!

2 speed and quiet motor is the way forward...... 

may just have been a bad motor...


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We bought an 8" 240v fan from Draper which we run through an inverter. I clip it on above my head and my other half regularly sprays me withwater from a demister - Works a treat.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The thought of letting Mrs R loose with a water gun while I'm driving's a little frightening...

Right, had a play with the JustKamping ones today. First thing, only needed one - they look enormous when set against the dashboard.

Bad points are that I would have preferred the control (off/slow/fast) to be integrated into the fan rather than being in a box 6" down the lead from the fan. The adjustment is only in two planes, so not absolute flexibility.

I struggled to find somewhere absolutely convenient for mounting (don't want to give police excuse to say windscreen view is obstructed), but eventually found it best to clip to passenger sunvisor at a-post side. This also has the advantage that I could mount the controller on the a-frame with a bit of velcro. The oscillation is sufficient to go from passenger to driver seat...obviously passenger will get most breeze, but that suits us as Mrs suffers most. Only downside with this position is whether Mrs R would hit her head in a collision, but slight risk.

As to cooling, well I am an engineer and accept the points above about fans just blowing warm air around, but then again there's the whole "wind chill" factor and moving the air does give the perception of being cooled, which is what matters. For the record being in the path of one of these is like sitting in a force 9 gale. So, yes, for a tenner, recommend.

NB if you're want something more permanent, JK do one that screws into the dash for the same price.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We just bought a matsui 2 speed from a car boot. It works and seems fine for the dog in July, a bit big for the dash though. We did see loads for sale , all less then a fiver.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Is a dog cooled by a fan? I thought they didn't sweat. Can anyone explain?

Mike


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmm, interesting point, no idea.
If fan reduces ambient temperature I supposed it would.


----------

